# I'm New! ICSI



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to the board! 
My hubby and I are TTC #1 for 2 years and just had the news the we are going to be going down the route of ICSI. 
We've just been referred for our first go in Exeter and I'm very excited and anxious. 
Just looking to be part of a community where people understand what we're going through.
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Skittle40!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Good luck with your treatment!! Here are a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

South West ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!                   

Sue


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi skittle just wanted to say welcome!! and i wish you lots of luck with your treatment, i have just finished my 1st cycle of ICSI and am waiting to test xx


----------



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Rocky!
Thanks for the greeting. How long have you got to wait till you can test? I'll be thinking of you!
Good luck!!     xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi hun 10 days to go   im going crazy ha ha thanks hun (1st December) grrrr xx


----------



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh god, I bet the days are dragging!! I know what I'm like waiting for AF, completely paranoid! every twinge is a symptom of something! Sending lots of positive vibes your way. xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks lovely yep just the same, am desperately trying not to google lol, thanks! you too hope everything goes well for you, do you have any idea of when your likely to start? xx


----------



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

Argh! Isn't google the devil? it tells you everything you want/don't want to hear! I'm my own worst enemy, can't resist looking things up. We've only just been referred so I guess it's going to be a good few months. our fertility nurse said it would probably be early in the new year (jan/fed in my head) but being realistic it's probably more like march/april. even that might be me being optimistic! ha! how long did it take from your referral to starting? xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes we must stay away from google for sure. Time really does go quick once you get started, oh goodness dont compare yourself to me as i went private in the end hun, i live in wales and i been waiting a long time But thats just me!! as you said they said yours will be in the new year thats super be here before you know it  xx


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Skittle40, 

I'm similar to you, found out we will need to have ICSI, partner is currently having some further tests to investigate cause of low sperm count. Plan is that we'll be referred to fertility clinic in December to start treatment, Merry Christmas! Anyway, here if you want someone to chat with. 

JFizz x


----------



## hopefulhoney (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post so also very, very new!  
Im 25, df 27 and has klinefelters, so its the icsi route for us!
Currently awaiting AF to go for 1st internal scan (terrified) and bloods!
From there i have no clue what happens next! 
DF had a couple of apps prior to us ttc due to his condition but ive so far had nothing!
So excited/petrified about  it all!
Love and luck
Laura x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi laura welcome  

I know how daunting it is 1st starting and remember how scared i was and before i know it its all over it just flies by once you get started

Good luck with everything x


----------



## hopefulhoney (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Rocky1,

Thanks for the reply, everyone seems to know exactly what is going on! 
How are you getting along?!
Love and luck
Laura xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

When you go for your scan be sure the ask all the questions you have, no question is silly, theres alot to take in, are you private or NHS? x


----------



## hopefulhoney (Nov 25, 2012)

I have got so many lol! And every time i read info about it, i end up terrifying myself about the risks involved and then every unsuccessful attempt i readmakes me panic!
Then every success fills me with hope! 
I hope once i get started ill be calmer!
Im nhs, you? 
Hope all is going well for u. 
Laura x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

focus on the success stories only, there are tons!

im private NHS have messed me about so i donated my eggs 

Good luck with everything x


----------



## Greenfish1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I am also very new (2nd post ever) - me and DH are waiting for 1st ICSI - starting DR in late December AF allowing!!

Skittle - I think our timings will be pretty similar - we found out in September (so about a month ahead of you!)and it has taken about 2 months to get IVF clinic appt and we can now start next cycle but I think it depends on waiting lists in your area of the country. We are NHS. In someways it feels a relief to get going and have something to do but google really is a killer and my mood changes with the last post I read!

Rocky1 - really good luck and hang in there in the 2ww- are you off work or keeping yourself busy to distract - it must be so difficult - sending lots of positive vibes   

Hi JFizz, hope all your tests and things go ok and yours too Hopefulhoney!!

Have you all told your work? What are you doing about time off for appts etc?

xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome greenfish!! good luck with everything not long to go now! 

Thankyou im actually off work and tearing my hair out, its the hardest part


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Greenfish1, 

I broke down at work the day after we found out that we would have to have ICSI, plus numerous break downs since, so i'm pretty rubbish at hiding it. Only a few people know what's going on including my manager but they have been very supportive. I've been taking annual leave for appointments so far, not sure how long i'll be able to do that for but will cross that bridge when I get there. x x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi skittle, i actually stayed off work from Egg collection, due back monday, i have a physical job so was worried about over doing it, i think you should do whats best for you, i warn you i have been going crazy during this 2ww, but stress is a no no.  with egg sharing you get your treatment free or at a reduced cost, you have half of the eggs collected and the person you donate to gets half, you have to have a minimum of 8 to be able to continue with the sharing process. 

Regarding how long after your 1st appointment,  It varies with different clinics unfortualtely, I hope they get you started asap, my clinic put me on the pill 1st but not all clincs work that way

I sadly started bleeding today, So unfortunately its over for me this time   but i will still be around to find out how you ladies are getting on xx


----------



## hopefulhoney (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry for late reply, working nights atm, so all out of sync.

Thanks Skittle for the reassurance. Thats all super quick. I'm being treated in Manchester.

I feel as though I have no clue about anything, and every time I think I'm getting my head around it all, something new pops up to confuse me again, lol!!!

Rocky, I'm so sorry things haven't worked out for you this time round, hopes and prayers are with you for next time. Best of luck, make sure you let us know how you get along.

Greenfish - I haven't had to tell work yet, but when i start attending appointments, I'm quite flexible as I'm a nurse and work lots of different shifts.

JFizz - any diagnosis for your DH yet? In a way I guess we are quite lucky that we've known from the start what the problem was, and its never been a shock/surprise that things weren't happening.

Everyone keep my posted      
Lots and lots of love and luck to all

Laura xxx


----------



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh Rocky, I'm so sorry to hear that. It's such a brutal thing that we're all going through, isn't it. So much excitement and anticipation then crushing disappointment. Hope you're ok and know that you're not on your own. Do you think you'll try again?

What do you do for a living? I work in finance and the clients and everyone I work with are very highly strung so it stresses me out, so tempted to take the whole time off. My sister is pregnant too at the mo and my husband runs two businesses so I should have lots to keep me occupied! haha! I didn't know about egg sharing, just heard about it! That sounds like a good option for us if it doesn't work the first time - we get 1 go on the NHS. I'll ask about it at the 1st appointment. How long were you on the pill for and did you have to take injections? if so, how long were they for?

Laura - Yeah, I've been surprised at how quick! I didn't think the first appointment would happen until Feb!? I feel exactly the same, as soon as I figure out the stage I'm at, we're onto the next stage and, although I know what's coming next, I don't know the details, like what's involved, time spans etc so I get all confused! Yeah I agree, although it took 2 years to figure out something was wrong at least we've established the source of the problem right away. We're very lucky.

Good luck ladies, look forward to hearing from you all again soon. xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words ladies i will be trying again in a couple of months  

I work in a hospital so not good idea for me either, if i were you then i would take off from egg collection untill after you pregnancy test. 

They put me on the pill middle of August till 11th October and on that day i started daily injections, then went for a scan just over 2 weeks later to see if my womb lining was ready for next stage which is called stimming, then started 2nd daily injections which produce follicles on your ovaries, the follicles contain eggs (whilst doing these they scaned me every other day as they have the measure the follicles) when the follicles are the right size you go for Egg Collection, so you can be injecting for roughly a month, but everyone reacts differently and some clinics may just start you straight away on the jabs no pill, so you are in and out of the clinic alot and the whole process (not including the pill) took around 6weeks xx


----------



## Greenfish1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello all!

Rocky: So sorry for your BFN    . Glad you can try again in a few months - I have done a lot of reading about this (my background is medical) and try to stay positive - each of the first 3 goes have exactly the same chance of success so the fact that the first hasn't worked does not have any effect on the next. Hang in there and hope you are not feeling too down.

Skittle: We had our first appointment on 22/11 and were told we could start with my next period (so hopefully December - would mean starting injections probably on New Years Eve - great fun for me this year he he he!). First appt was lots of questions and info, an internal scan (AGAIN!!) and a practice embryo transfer - they don't do this everywhere but essentially its to check that your cervix will allow the passage of the tube that they put the embryo back with (would be a bit of a bummer to go through all the treatment, have a succesful embie and then not be able to get it back into its mummy!!). Was fine - hurt a bit like period cramps but nothing major - and lets face it - if we are successful we are all staring labour in the face at the end of this  

Have told work who have been great so far though we haven't had to look at the implications of appts for my clinics until I know exact start date - the hard thing is not really being able to plan anything!! Anyway, just can't wait for AF to arrive now so can get cracking (after 2 years of praying every month she wouldn't arrive, this is a bit of a novelty!)

Spending weekend visiting 3 different friends with new babies - will try to remain cheery!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thankyou greenfish and good luck with starting your treatment


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I am very new to this also, only my second post! I just found on 22/11/12 after my 1st lap&dye that I have 2 blocked tubes/clubbed fimbrae ? due to endometriosis (also new info for me that day   ). I was told (in a post-anaesthetic haze!) that we would be immediately referred for IVF and I have a follow up appt with the Obs&Gynae doc tomorrow which I'm quite nervous about. I cried all the way through our last meeting!! I was just wondering if you guys could answer any of the questions I have that I have been worrying about...

Greenfish-you mentioned that you were medical and were unsure how you would work the appts/egg transfer etc round your clinics, I just wondered if you had made any plans about handling that and could give me any advice as I am also medical and have an OPA every day usually booked 6 weeks in advance and I can't bear the idea of letting patients down at the last minute. Have you told your boss? I have arranged to meet my boss on Monday to tell her as I think it will make things easier?!!  

Rocky-so sorry to hear your news, that must be so hard but I have read some really interesting news recently that success rates increase on FET when the body has had chance to recover from stimming etc so maybe thats hope for the future?plus lots of people seem to have a bit of a false start but then go on to get pregnant so keeping my fingers crossed for you!  also, you mentioned that you live in wales and had been messed about by the NHS, are you north or south Wales? We are north wales and it would be good to be prepared if I am in for a messing about lol!! Been referred to the Hewitt centre so far.  

I have hundreds more questions but don't want to monopolise so will leave it there for now! 

Thank you for reading.  

Take care

xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

auntydanni Welcome! Thankyou for your message (unfortunately i didnt have any embyos to freeze so its a brand new cycle for me)

I live in South Wales so i hope its a very different story where you are, i havent heard of  NHS problems in other areas so hopefully you will be ok.

My tubes were also blocked, i had them removed, did they discuss this with you? its a very emotional time finding these things out is also hard to deal with, so i know exactly how your feeling. 

If theres anything i can help you with im on here quite often, best of luck xx


----------



## Greenfish1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Auntydanni,

Welcome!! It is a real shock at first I know and I still alternate between feeling excited and hopeful and really convinced it won't work - it is also very strange being a patient! I hope you and DH/DP are ok  

I have told my bosses (I couldn't see any way round it) because the schedule for appointment particularly once you start stimulation is v unpredictable. I am going to use annual leave or change my work sessions where I can to be reasonable but equally refuse to give myself more stress than necessary during what is already a stressful time. I think it is reasonable to take sick leave for egg collection and day after as it is under sedation and you can't drive.

I think for a lot of us who work in caring jobs (and just women generally!!!) we worry about letting people down but actually this is a really important and difficult thing we are doing and it is ok for a while to look after ourselves as a first priority.

I am on here most days and happy to help in any way I can! Since I started posting and not just looking I am finding it so helpful.

xxx


----------



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

Rocky - So glad to hear you're can try again, good luck for next time! It's so common for it to fail the first time but work the second or third, I'm sure you'll be fine.    Yeah, I think you're right, just take off the whole time, we only get one free go so I really want to give it the best chance I can! Thanks so much for explaining that to me, it's all so much clearer now. My nurse said about them putting me on the pill, so I guess I'll be having that method. Best prepare myself for the long route, so I'm not disappointed. Thanks so much for all your info, it's helped me massively.

Greenfish - Oh really!? That's so good you can skip the pill. Did they say why? Happy New Year to you! we'll both be having quite an interesting day! ha! ugh, another internal scan? Guess I better get used to those! That areas going to feel like public property soon! ha! I can see the point tho. Isn't it funny now you're hoping for AF?! I'm still dreading it. Enjoy visiting your friends and keep your head up. I just had an email from a good friend announcing twins. So pleased for her, but it is painful. 

Hi Auntydanni! Welcome! the more the merrier here! we're all in the same boat and it's so good to hear from others who understand, people who've never experienced this can't relate, no matter how hard they try. I know, it's such a shock, I walked around in a daze for weeks! then cried an awful lot. There's just so much to learn about too! When you think you've got it figured out, you find out another step to learn about! now that I've got my head around it i'm feeling much more positive and hopeful.

xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi skittle true im just looking ahead now   your very welcome i dont know how i would of got through without this thread, i was clueless, but it got me through the ups and downs, theres some great people on here. Ahh so you will be on the pill then, its quite a long protocol but you will be suprised once you get started how quick it goes xx


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all, 

Skittle40; glad to hear you have got your first appointment and it's not too far away. We've not been referred for treatment yet as they want to try and find out why my DP has such a low count and i still need to have an ultrasound to check everything is ok with me. We are awaiting results of his blood tests at the moment, but were told we will be referred when we go back to the gynecologist in December. His count was 0.03, so pretty low! He's already started taking the wellman, stopped the caffeine and bought some baggy pants so hopefull that will help. 

Rocky1; hi, really sorry to hear your news, can't imagine how you must be feeling sending you  . 

Hopefulhoney; hi, no diagnosis yet, but awaiting results of initial blood tests, hopefully they will tell us something. Yeah it was a big shock for us, i just presumed something would be wrong with me, in a way i wish i was me seems so much harder for guys. Don't know much about klinefelters does that cause much complication, apart from the obvious?

greenfish1; did you DH have a low count? 

auntydanni; I'm a nurse have a caseload of patients so know what you mean about letting people down, we give our lives to look after others though, so guess it's important that we look after ourselves too. 

JFizz x x


----------



## hopefulhoney (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi jfizz,

Itsa condition were the male instead of being XY is XXY.
For us there is nothing of not. But a few other symptomd are lowet muscle mass, lack of facial/body hair, small testes and a more feminine fram.
DF has been treated since childhood so whether those would have been an issue or not is unknown.

Ill keep my fingers crossed you get a diagnosis soon, think its easirr knowing why.

Love and luck
Laura xx


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Laura, 

Yes think that is one of the things my partner is being tested for actually, he is having karyotype analysis, he doesn't have any of the other symptoms though, he is well built and covered in hair! But guess they have to rule it out. When did you find out or was it something your other half told you from the beginning of your relationship? How does he feel about it, I know my partner is devastated that he has a low count and feels very guilty. I find it hard to know what's the best thing to say. Initially being very upset I probably wasn't as supportive as I should have been  . 

xx


----------



## hopefulhoney (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi jfizz, 
I imagine he would be tested for it, as one of the most common syndromed and obviously causes low sperm counts in alot of men

I knew he had the condition but it was a year or so into the relationship that we both became aware of what it meant for us.

He does feel guilty but hes an eternal optimist so thinks its guaranteed to all work out.
I wasnt very supportive at first, just thought about how it would affect me and then i figured it didnt matter, i was 21 and we wouldnt last. 4 years later now uts affecting me more.
DF is hardwork, he keeps things to himself and doesnt want to discuss it until weve had the scan and now thats around the corner he says after weve spoken to a doctor, etc etc
Hes vry very sweet, but think he wants me to make all the decisions and he will go with whatever i decide! No help whatsoever.


I guess thats not very helpful for you, as i think we are abit unusual in how weve handled it.
My only way to help him is to let him know its not his fault, its not something hes done and that we will figure it out one way or another.

And you were bound to be upset and not know how to handle it. Its abit like grieving for something lost as in you have to grieve etc the loss of having a easy natural conception prior to accepting and dealing with it. Once thats happened youll get through it together and he knoows you love him and are willing to go on this journey  with him and that is alot of support in itself.
Sorry for rambling.
Love
Laura xx


----------



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

Rocky - thank you. Now I know the timescales I'm looking at I feel much more in control. Even  if I have to do the long protocol, at least the process will be underway so it will feel like I'm doing something! 

JFizz - yeah I'm so surprised by how soon the appointment is! When did you start looking into the issue? My DH's sperm count is due having an undescended testicle. He had an op to fix it as a child, but no-one followed it up and no-one told him what happened so he's just assumed that the testicle was removed (he only has 1 visable) and everything was ok. But following a scan a couple of weeks ago, it turns out that it's still in his abdomen and he'll have to have it removed as there's a danger that it could turn cancerous. He's a professional cyclist so to have an op and be out for so long will be so hard on him. He's coping really well but I can tell he's upset, especially as he's feeling so guilty about the low sperm count, is such a private person and had a lot of painful ops as a child. It was so hard when I find out it was his problem, cos part of me was relieved it wasn't me, but the other thought 'oh no! what's going to happen now?' but he was so guilty and kept apologising so I just said 'it's not your problem, it's our problem' and asked him how he'd feel if it was me that was the problem and if he'd want me to feel guilty, which has chilled him out. But at least with the problem being male factor we keep thinking that once the embie is put back in, it should run smoothly (very optimistic thinking I know). I've just ordered some wellman for DH, thanks for the tip! Hopefully all goes well with the rest of your tests and your referral goes through quickly.

Laura - I agree, much easier when you know the source of the problem. My dh is the same, didn't want to talk about anything and I practically had to drag him to our first appointment (took me a year to get him there) but now that the referral is through and we've spoken to the nurse he's really opened up. He's an eternal optimist too and now there's a possible solution, he's really started talking about things. So bear with him, he might just need time to adjust. It is like grieving isn't it?! I feel that all the time, like I'm coming to terms with a loss. It hasn't helped that my sister told me she was preggers a couple of hours after I booked our first appointment, then had her first midwife appointment on my 30th birthday, the same day we got our appointment with the fertility nurse at the hospital! 

xxx


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thank you for the lovely warm welcome! It really is great to know I can check in here when i'm feeling alone in all of this and read posts from others in the same boat that make me feel as though i am not going mad! 

Thank you greenfish rocky jfizz and skittle  for your replies. I guess you are right that we have to take care of ourselves for once but it is really hard and I am still unsure how I will manage things at work but HOPEFULLY my boss will be supportive on Monday and perhaps come up with some ideas. Rocky, I am inspired by your positivity and will attempt some of the same!   

Laura, your last message brought a tear to my eye. It is definitely a grieving process, and when I found out about DHs low morph/volume I am disappointed to say that I did feel some resentment but as you say you come to realise that you love them and will work through whatever together........however now it is clear that it is me that is the major problem, and I am petrified that he will get fed up with this crying sad angry unshowered mess in her pyjamas who cannot give him an easy natural conception and, well, find someone else. He is fighting the recession to keep his business going with constant stress and I feel like I've just added to his stress   Like your DF Laura mine is hard work and also not very good at talking about things so I have little reassurance from him.

I have my appt with the Gynae Consultant today so hopefully we will have some more answers and a plan of action after today. sorry for rambling also, can you tell I'm struggling to get a PMA today lol?!!

Love
Danielle
xx


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

PS Skittle I think we were posting at the same time! just wanted to say, as well as Wellman vits perhaps also look at a Omage 3 fish oils for both of you like Zita Wests DHA http://www.zitawest.com/buy/supplements/fertility-and-conception/vital-dha.htm as I have read quite a bit about the benefits of these in healthy sperm production. (We are doing the Foresight programme but I fully understand that that is way too much for many people!)You can buy them cheaper on Nutrisun or Superfoodsuk websites.

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## hopefulhoney (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Its definately grief but we have our partners, hope and now each other! We can get through this!

And Danielle, once youve got through the hurt things will get back to some form of normalacy for you. Just know it isnt your fault. Its out of your control and its comforting to know your not alone. He may not have the words but hes there and thats what counts!

Im here for all of y and my thoughts and prayers are with you!

Love
Laura xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site.

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look at areas such as cycle buddies - CLICK HERE, or ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE, join in so you can stay in contact.

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust  

Sue


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone with your treatments hope you all get positive results, sure i will see some of you around when i begin my next cycle. Take care and has been nice chatting   xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney (Nov 25, 2012)

Good luvk to you too and let me know when you are on again!

Take care

Love 
Laura 
Xxx


----------

